# Video: Foam trilogy, not for sissy's! 3 vids



## Ekka (Jun 5, 2006)

I made a set of 3 videos that worked the same theme, using foams for protection.

Some criticism was drawn to the safety factor as Colin, the groundy, really put on a show as the catcher. Now, you dont get some 1/2 pissed hobo on the job and expect the same result, this guy is trained and has good reflexes. Plus he knows I never miss the spot.

So, the last 2 videos to illustrate other applications were named a SISSY FREE ZONE! to discourage those sissys from watching and making negative comment.

Here they are in viewing order.

1/ Around 6 mins and 30MB in wmv streaming format 
www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/blockingontopaving.wmv 


2/ Approx 4mins and 20MB in wmv streaming format.
www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/sissys.wmv 


3/ Around 4 mins and 19MB in streaming wmv format. 
www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/sissys2.wmv


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 5, 2006)

Good job.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 5, 2006)

Ekka those are some cool vids man, great technique, nice work. I learn something everytime i watch one of your vids.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey ekka, I've a bunch of Gillette Old Foamy, think it'll work...maybe if I let it set up a bit?

Seriously tho, it works great, obviously. I've used tires a bunch of times.....as have a bunch of folks...

Hey, when you say hard foam, is it more like closed cell than, say, foam used in sofas? It does seem yours is a lot firmer than the stuff i have. 

I'm thinking it wouldn't work too well for some of the big timber I run into, unless it was layered with some brush and or plywood. Might get torn up, too, say if used for dropping chunks on from way up.

Where have you gone to source the stuff?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 6, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Where have you gone to source the stuff?



Oh, you wouldn't want to know .... the tip, roadside collections and once I was driving down the highway and saw a slab on the side pf the road, I pulled up and took it!



It's like the sofa foam but really firm, there's different densities and I'm fussy, the harder, thicker the better. And yes, it wouldn't be much good for seriously heavy blocks from serious hts. But for blocking down say up to 18" dia spars from 50' down, no worries.

I have used tyres too, but I suppose the foams are handy up to say 50kg blocks, and always handy to protect rolling logs etc.

As you can see they're always on the trailer.


----------



## slipknot (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats a swell Idea! And you didn't even hit pot plants! I didn't know you could grow that stuff in austrailia! Or anywhere for that matter...damn pharm co's


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 21, 2006)

*face cut scarf*

ekka, in the video where you are clearing the fence using a butt rope and 2 groundies, do you make a smaller face cut to get the butt to jump more and break quicker than normal to achieve the result or is it a normal face cut?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 21, 2006)

Dead right, make it narrower to get the jump.

And the guy on the rope has to be cool, calm and collective as you do not want to go premature .... you need to cut right up to a thin hinge.

Obviously you dont do this with 100' trees, but you can do it with sections. :hmm3grin2orange: 

We did was about a 50' radiata pine. We had that sucka hooked to the 4wd and I floored it, cleared the fence by 5', the hard part was having the piece balanced for the pull and get the climber out of the tree, we had a tag line on it to stop it going over until the pull was ready.

The whole tree ended up on the road and footpath, we just sliced and diced it gone in no time and no mess inside or in the pool. But doing it on pines does worry me as the darn fibres are so tough to hang on rather than easily snap.

I've done it a lot with really tall thin gums (forest remnants) that have been left in new properties around the fence-line. The last one we did we measured for piece of mind, it was 23m long and 285mm dia. I learned not to set the pull rope too high in the head of that whip stick, the tree just bent like a bow.


----------



## belgian (Aug 21, 2006)

Ekka, fine jobs.

nearly as good as my signature.. hah


----------



## Ekka (Aug 21, 2006)

Ha, low file sizes but plenty of color.

At the end of every rainbow is ? Yep, chainsaws!


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. It is like anything else in that common sense goes a long way!


----------



## belgian (Aug 23, 2006)

*stupid question*

Ekka,

I may be asking a stupid question here. Those palmtrees you take down, are they any good for firewood ? with the mild winters you have down under, I guess there is not so much need for firewood, is there ?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 23, 2006)

Those stupid palms dont burn. They're like a compressed bunch of lawn clippings and just rot. Once they have dried out they weigh bugger all, and there's bugger all in there.

Pretty unusual.

16 years ago I lived in a traditional mediteranian climate. Palms, no one had one, they were rare. When I moved up here CRIKEY ... every house has dozens of them. I though they were very nice ... but not anymore.


----------

